# Spermathecae Resource Thread



## Snipes

I think perhaps the best way to help people learn to sex would be just to show photos of each gender. I will get the ball rolling. This is a female B. smithi. 
molt: 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Note the flap on the molt. Its the give-away for females. Absense of some sort of flap indicates a male, but remember to look closely! Some are tricky.
ventrally: 

	
	
		
		
	


	









1. Males, especially more mature males may have a patch of somewhat thick hairs here. 
2. More of a lip (this is where males deposit sperm). Males sometimes appear to have a "hole".
3. *In comparison*, females have a farther distance between the second book lungs.
4. Males sometimes appear to have a "half circle" patch. It is absent here. Sorry, its asymetrical.
The other two things have no significance, i just couldnt help myself :8o

Reactions: Like 14 | Informative 3 | Funny 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## becca81

(size indicates the legspan of the exuvium)

_A. seemani_ female - ~5"






_B. smithi_ female - ~3.5"






_G. rosea_ female - ~4"






_B. vagans_ female - ~2.5"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## becca81

(all ventral sexing confirmed by molts)

_G. rosea_ female - ~4.5"






_P. murinus_ female - ~2.5"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## becca81

_T. blondi_ male - ~2.5"






_C. crawshayi_ male - ~2"






(all ventral sexing confirmed by examining the exuvium)

_P. regalis_ male - ~2.5"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## becca81

_T. blondi_ female - ~6.5"


----------



## Snipes

thanks for the pics becca. With the females you are looking for the flap on the molt. Look at all the female pics and you will find it on all the molt pics. I still have trouble with ventral shots, but with these shots i hope to get better and learn.


----------



## becca81

Smooth - no visible spermathecae or uterus externus






Visible spermathecae (present on most species) and uterus externus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blasphemy

Please refer to these two links for any questions like "Where do I look?", etc...

*1) http://giantspiders.com/sex_determination.html 

2) http://www.birdspiders.com/faq_sex.html *


----------



## Gesticulator

Although new to sexing, (one of the Dummies) these are "definites" First a female P cambridgei, and second a male G rosea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tescos

Not really much point in saying what it is as it's perfectly clear me thinks.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## phil

A few females

Citharischius






Aphonopelma











Brachypelma
















Nhandu






Lasiodora






Grammostola

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Lorgakor

These pics aren't the greatest, but you can still see the goods.

Female _E. pachypus_






Male _T. blondi_






Female _H. maculata_






Female _A. seemani_


----------



## Blasphemy

Here's a molt from yesterday

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Crimsonpanther

5" Female P.murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blasphemy

Here's a molt from a fasciatus I have at my work...and since I own a female as you can see from my previous post, I'll be buying him for breeding once he matures...


----------



## Crimsonpanther

*T.blondi FEMALE*


----------



## zLOST

*Sample with Brachypelma sp.*

i think, that this is pretty self-explanatory. i've used the males final molt in this setup.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Crimsonpanther

*FEMALE P.chordatus 4 "*


----------



## metzgerzoo

Well, this is all peachy, however, all of you are forgetting one little MAJOR  thing, not all tarantulas are female AND it's just as important for those new to the hobby to also be able to know and detect the epiandrous fusillae as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## billopelma

A. seemani...

just to throw a wrench into the machine, unidentified male 'thingy's'







male ventral (from exuvium)







T that exuvium came from, yes, it has hooks and gloves...







Female spermathecae







female ventral (from exuvium)







I have dozens more of confirmed sexed ventral pics, just not reduced and photobucketed yet. One of these days...

Bill

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Snipes

metzgerzoo said:
			
		

> Well, this is all peachy, however, all of you are forgetting one little MAJOR  thing, not all tarantulas are female AND it's just as important for those new to the hobby to also be able to know and detect the epiandrous fusillae as well.


Well, think of it this way. How can you tell what sex a baby human is? If there were a thread on that, there would be pics on males because they are the most obvious. So a lack of the ahem, distinctive factor would suggest a female. It is exactly the opposite here, with females having the "thingy" and males not. So what you need to look for is the absense of any of the different female flaps. 
edit: Oh, i forgot to mention, DO NOT post pics of naked babies here  , or anywhere for that matter. Twas just an example that everyone would be able to understand.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## metzgerzoo

Snipes said:
			
		

> Well, think of it this way. How can you tell what sex a baby human is? If there were a thread on that, there would be pics on males because they are the most obvious. So a lack of the ahem, distinctive factor would suggest a female. It is exactly the opposite here, with females having the "thingy" and males not. So what you need to look for is the absense of any of the different female flaps.
> edit: Oh, i forgot to mention, DO NOT post pics of naked babies here  , or anywhere for that matter. Twas just an example that everyone would be able to understand.


You are absolutely correct, in part.  To use your example with human babies (no pix posted ) the male organs may be obvious, however, that is not always the case, as there are many times (with humans) that upon birth, it is not so easy to determine gender if the external orgains are not either fully developed or descended.  It is just as easy or difficult to identify a human female as it is a male by the same method.
Since this thread is, by it's title, for "dummies" then, don't you think, for the sake of having a well rounded knowledge and understanding, that a novice should be aquainted with both aspects of sexing tarantulas, thus, covering the whole spectrum?
Going by the presence or absence of spermacathacae can and has been proven to be misleading in its own right, especially with smaller spiderlings and with those not familiar with sexing and who do not know the differences in appearence from species to species. Unlike humans, who's genitals all look the same (generally speaking), a female tarantula's spermacathcae can look very different from one species to the next, whereas the epiandrous fusillae of the males look basically the same from species to species.
In addition, the spermacathacae can be very difficult to see in a small spiderling due to development level or lack thereof, whereas the fusillae of a male is more clearly visible at a much earlier instar.
Just because there doesn't appear to be a "pouch" or "flap" does not always mean it's a male and just because there does appear to be such does not always mean it's a female, especially when the person doing the sexing isn't 100% certain what they are even looking at or for.
So, my point is, if we're going to teach how to prooperly sex tarantulas, we need to be showing how to and what to look for with regard to male tarantulas as well as female.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Crimsonpanther

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 3 1/2 "  Female*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smof

Some ventral shots. All confirmed by moults.

4" G. aureostriata - Male:






Same spider as above, male chaco:






3" B. smithi - Male:






Same spider as above, male smithi.






 I think the different-textured patch of hair that is a sign of maleness is pretty clear in all these shots. Somebody correct me if I think I'm seeing something that I'm not 
Note that the 2 photos of the Chaco were taken of an exuvium which has dried out, which I think contributes to the clarity. It was nowhere near that clear when he was still wearing it. The smithi shots are from a live spider tho.


----------



## bananaman

Female G.rosea...


----------



## DR zuum

*B.smithi*

Female B.smithi


----------



## smof

*B. emilia female*

No _B. emilias_ in this thread yet! So here's one. Mine just moulted yesterday and is female.

Ventral shot from when she was a 2" legspan. (sorry it's not very clear but as there are none up so far thought it was worth posting anyway)






Exuvium shot:


----------



## phil

here's a couple of Brachypelma spermathecae taken ventrally


----------



## David_F

_Poecilotheria regalis_ spermathecae (cut away from exuvia)


----------



## bananaman

Knock yourself out  here's a couple of recent molts...

Brachypelma auratum FEMALE













Brachypelma auratum MALE (not mature yet)


----------



## Snipes

thank ye kindly loaf
Here is one that finally molted last night...

Female Avicularia versicolor
Molt:
















Ventral:











Note: Avic molts are usually really twisted up and this one was no exeption. Pluse it was a day old and hard. Here is the trick, take a small cup of water mixed with dish soap, and dunk the exuvia. Avic molts usually are in a way that the legs are all pointed up and so the body is at the bottom, so just dunk the bottom. Then it is all too easy to open the molt up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NixHexDude

Is there anyway we can get a few pics of the procedure you guys use to stretch out the opisthosoma of the exuviums? This is the part I have problems with.


----------



## David_F

NixHexDude said:


> Is there anyway we can get a few pics of the procedure you guys use to stretch out the opisthosoma of the exuviums? This is the part I have problems with.


I don't have any pics and there's really not enough involved in opening an exuvium for sexing to justify taking them.  Sorry.  Moisten the exuvium with water, a mix of water + dish soap, window cleaner, or whatever you want to use and use a couple straight pins, needles, fine-tipped tweezers, or whatever to open the abdomen of the exuvium.  Pretty simple.  Just give the water time to soften it up and work slowly and carefully.


----------



## Windchaser

*Male P. metallica*

Here are several shots from an immature male _P. metallica_


----------



## becca81

_Homoeomma sp._ "Blue" spermathecae






_Brachypelma vagans_ *male*


----------



## becca81

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ female


----------



## billopelma

An example of what you're up against finding spermathecae on juvie T's...

~3" P. pulcher spermathecae








And another shot of same for some perspective








Bill

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## HuonHengChai

I hope it's close enough but lividum female it is


----------



## billopelma

N. chromatus, the owner of this exuvium just molted into a mature male... The denser patch of epiandrous fusillae (sp?) is very evident even from this side. 








Ventral patch on a freshly molted 1.0.0 G. pulchra, ~4" dls, about the most obvious one I've seen.








0.1.0 P. metallica spermathecae and ventral, ~3" dls. Spermathecae looks obvious here but was very tricky to locate and photograph.















1.0.0 E. cyanognathus ventral








Bill


----------



## ballpython2

These arent really clear but  his is a ventrical shot of my Curly Hair Tarantula (Brachypelma albopilosum)..Can this guy / gal be sex correctly?..I was thinking male.....(one of the dummies :? )


----------



## Talkenlate04

ballpython2 said:


> These arent really clear but  his is a ventrical shot of my Curly Hair Tarantula (Brachypelma albopilosum)..Can this guy / gal be sex correctly?..I was thinking male.....(one of the dummies :? )
> 
> Male all the way.


----------



## Luca Torelli

Hello to all, this is my first post here...  

Acanthoscurria Brocklehursti female:








Brachypelma Boehmei female:







thanks


----------



## YouLosePayUp

Here's some guaranteed ventral shots.  The problem comes with some of the males being mature(the look changes a lot)













Brachypelma auratum juvenile female:







Brachypelma auratum juvenile male:













Brachypelma vagans female:













G. grossa appearing male:







H. minax Female:







P. cambridgei Female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuperRad

*Tibial Hooks*

It seems like this would be a much easier sure fire way to tell a male from a female.

Are there species that don't have tibial hooks on the males? Are there females that might have weird legs that have hook like parts? It just seems that most ppl prefer to ventrally sex or check out molts to tell. I would think hooks were the way to go every time.


----------



## Truff135

SuperRad said:


> It seems like this would be a much easier sure fire way to tell a male from a female.
> 
> Are there species that don't have tibial hooks on the males? Are there females that might have weird legs that have hook like parts? It just seems that most ppl prefer to ventrally sex or check out molts to tell. I would think hooks were the way to go every time.


Hooks and palpal bulbs only appear on mature males, meaning when they've had their ultimate molt.  Up until then, pre-ultimate male tarantulas can look just like a juvenile/sub-adult female tarantula.  Some have said that pre-ultimate males look "leggier" than females, but that isn't any sort of guarantee.  Ultimately, the best way to discern pre-ultimate male from female is via exuvium.
Additionally, I have heard of a couple of species of tarantula where even the mature males do not develop the tibial hooks.  I'm not sure which species these are (or how many exist), but perhaps someone else can enlighten us?  
I have not heard of a single individual tarantula, or even any species, where the female develops anything even close to a hook.  Perhaps some sort of deformity could occur rarely, but even then it would have to be on both legs which would be even more rare.
Hope this answered your question!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Tunedbeat

Spermathecea,


----------



## BCscorp

female GBB


----------



## barabootom

*male parahybana exuvium*

male parahybana ~7


----------



## barabootom

*Adult female Grammostola iheringi ~7*


----------



## xhexdx

B. boehmei male:







H. incei male and two females, in that order:


----------



## nulir

B. albopilosum


----------



## Hobo

Female N. chromatus, ventral and molt:


----------



## Hobo

Probably not needed, but Here are a female B. smithi, Vent shot and exuvium.
The exuvium is about 3" DLS.

Ventral:






Exuvium:


----------



## TheHolyToast

TalonAWD said:


> Yes the white dot is a male trait.


The "white dot", and also the "triangle" you hear mentioned may have some truth to them, but I wouldn't base an opinion on them alone.

4" P. regalis - confirmed female










4" L. Parahybana - confirmed female


----------



## Mack&Cass

Spermathecae of 4.5" F B. albopilosum







Cass


----------



## Ms.X

Spermathecae of a 6.5" _L. violaceopes_:


----------



## BCscorp

*P. pederseni mature male ventral and dorsal pics*


----------



## Mack&Cass

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei spermathecae*







Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass

*Acanthoscurria geniculata spermathecae*







Cass


----------



## Mack&Cass

*Aphonopelma anax spermathecae*







Cass


----------



## Hobo

B. boehmei Female ventral:






And spermathecae:


----------



## BCscorp

B. auratum spermathecae





B. smithi spermathecae


----------



## Hobo

0.1 P. irminia 4" ventral






And her spermathecae


----------



## Scoolman

*G pulchra 5" male*

Same pic different lighting. This is a confirmed male.


----------



## Hobo

P. lugardi ventral:






Spermathecae:


----------



## Mack&Cass

*Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma spermathecae*







Cass


----------



## eccentriceivar

*my albo*







my brachypelma albopilosum

this is my first post, my first tarantula, please help me sex my tarantula

thanks in advance to those who will reply!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Mack&Cass

*Grammostola sp. concepcion spermathecae*







Cass


----------



## fatich

Thrixopelma ockerti  female


----------



## advan

4.5" P. cambridgei female vent and spermathecae


----------



## Hobo

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

Female ventral:






Spermathecae and uterus externus:






Spermathecae, with uterus externus pulled back:


----------



## advan

5" Female A. metallica vent and spermathecae


----------



## Royal_T's

*female Acanthoscurria geniculata ventral*


----------



## xhexdx

Immature male G. pulchripes:


----------



## Hobo

maeth said:


> yes i know.. im just asking anyone's opinion with it's ventral view, i sexd it female but not sure tho.. but maybe, just maybe someone who is more experienced can sex it.. it would really help alot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------
> 
> do fusilae appear in an exuvum? or only spermathecae can appear there? that would mean that the "tiny flap-like bulge" that i saw in the exuvum, can't be anything other than the spermathecae? pls confirm.. ty!


With a spider so small, I don't think anyone could be 100% sure. It still has a lot of growing up/developing to do. While it _looks_ female now (to me too, for what it's worth), that can change in a couple of molts down the road.

This thread isn't really for sexing unknowns anyway, it's for posting confirmed ventral and/or molts for people to compare to. The section you're looking for is right here.

Fusillae can appear on an exuvium, but would be very, very difficult to spot (if present) on a molt of a spider so small. For larger spiders, it would be much easier looking at the spider itself, since it would be much easier seeing the natural shape of things that may be distorted on a molt. 
The fusillae and spermathecae will also be on different parts of the exuvium. The fusillae will be on the epyginal plate (outer surface of the molt), the spermathecae will be between the first pair of book lungs (inner surface of the molt). Note that on spiders that small, the spermathecae will most likely be next to microscopic.

The flap you saw could have been the spermathecae, uterus externus (either or both would indicate female, of course) or just a fold in the exuvium.

Anyway,
Here's an updated and a new spermathecae shot:

Female X. immanis






Female B. smithi


----------



## Hobo

Male P. metallica






Female P. metallica






*EDIT 9/2/2012:* The "male" has since molted as a confirmed-with-spermathecae-no-foolin' FEMALE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

Female _Heteroscodra maculata_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saschaxmetal

This is my mature female Brachypelma albopilosum!


----------



## hamhock 74

Female P. fortis


----------



## hamhock 74

Mature male P. murinus



Hooks and bulbs


----------



## hamhock 74

Fuzzy emboil (red spots)


Male P. regalis


----------



## Hobo

Male N. chromatus ventral:






and molt:


----------



## advan

_Pamphobeteus_ sp. 'platyomma'


----------



## hamhock 74

Male L. violaceopes


----------



## Pinoy25

Female Chaco Golden knee 3.5"







Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kean

B. Sabulosum Female


----------



## kean

A. Musculosa Male


---------- Post added 02-01-2014 at 10:22 AM ----------

C. Fasciatum Female


---------- Post added 02-01-2014 at 10:29 AM ----------

N. Chromatus Female
At first glance to the naked eye, looks male. (Zoomed Macro Capture Reveals an almost invisible Spermathecae)

The same molt an hour after reveals a more visible Spermathecae


----------



## kean

B. Verdezi Male


----------



## kean

B. Boehmei

B. Vagans


----------



## z32upgrader

A few examples of the females in my care:




View attachment 124081


----------



## kean

B. Smithi


----------



## kean

My 2nd B. Verdezi (with visible Accessory Organ)


----------



## kean

My 2nd Nhandu Chromatus (I almost ripped off the exuvium, luckily the Spermathecae was not damaged.) :biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69

Thought i would start this thread, so we can add pictures of various spermethecae. Maybe this will help someone identify a unknown/mislabeled tarantula at some point. Be sure to post the genus/species the spermethecae belong to, and get the best picture you can. Enjoy!



Nhandu tripepii


Poecilotheria vittata


Brachypelma emilia


Aphonopelma seemanni BCF


Pterinochilus lugardi


Poecilotheria rufilata


Lasiodora difficilis

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## skippydude

Brachypelma angustum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marijan2

Young M. robustum ~3"






Young P. subfusca ~2", hardly visible, but it's here






A. versicolor ~3"






A. sp. Amazonas ~3"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## metallica

it is good to have something to compare to... but a thread like this stands or falls with the ID's of the animals used. I have my questions with B. angustum for example. Where in Costa Rica was this collected?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skippydude

metallica said:


> it is good to have something to compare to... but a thread like this stands or falls with the ID's of the animals used. I have my questions with B. angustum for example. Where in Costa Rica was this collected?


It was CB, I raised her from a sling


----------



## Silberrücken

MF *Grammostola sp. 'formosa'* 



AF *Grammostola pulchra*

-ventral-



-exuvium-



Juvie male *Grammostola pulchra*



AF *Grammostola rosea*



Juvie *Paraphysa scrofa*



AF *Psalmopoeus cambridgei*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Great idea. Helpful ONLY when people put the gender!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skippydude

viper69 said:


> Great idea. Helpful ONLY when people put the gender!


When I saw "spermathecae thread", I assumed only females would be posted?


----------



## viper69

skippydude said:


> When I saw "spermathecae thread", I assumed only females would be posted?


As someone who has only done this about 6 times, having 2 genders side by side is the best comparison. However most don't have 2, so it's best to put the gender otherwise honestly, it's so confusing for some (myself included) that I couldn't/can't always tell them apart. Esp in Brachy's where the tissue is fused together.


----------



## catfishrod69

Ceratogyrus meridionalis



Lasiodora parahybana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Poecilotheria regalis



Chilobrachys fimbriatus



Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## skippydude

2" Male Lasiodora difficilis

[video=youtube;rSUK3-bXc8M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSUK3-bXc8M&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## catfishrod69

Males dont have spermethecae 


skippydude said:


> 2" Male Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## succinct

catfishrod69 said:


> Males dont have spermethecae


I think he was trying to say gonopore. It can look like a spermethecae in some very young tarantulas and can confuse a lot of people in some species.


----------



## catfishrod69

Yep, i was just kidding .





succinct said:


> I think he was trying to say gonopore. It can look like a spermethecae in some very young tarantulas and can confuse a lot of people in some species.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

3½" Female Brachypelma albopilosum

Full exuvia:



Close-up of spermathecae:


----------



## Spidergrrl

Grammostola pulchripes 

Cheers,

Spidergrrl (Paula)


----------



## MrsHaas

I've heard it's best to sex the molts, prob a stupid question, but doesn't anyone swear to either method?



--J.Haas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader

MrsHaas said:


> I've heard it's best to sex the molts, prob a stupid question, but doesn't anyone swear to either method?
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


For some people, It's the only sure way.  I send my molts off to be professionally sexed (for free)by a man with a microscope.  PM me if you'd like the details.
Here are some pictures he sent me of my molts:







P.S. In my post above, #90, I was dead wrong about the chalcodes.  He matured a few months later.


----------



## MrsHaas

z32upgrader said:


> For some people, It's the only sure way.  I send my molts off to be professionally sexed (for free)by a man with a microscope.  PM me if you'd like the details.
> Here are some pictures he sent me of my molts:
> View attachment 130612
> 
> View attachment 130613
> 
> View attachment 130614
> 
> 
> P.S. In my post above, #90, I was dead wrong about the chalcodes.  He matured a few months later.


Thank u for such nice advice. I'll keep it in mind... I'd love to do this but I kinda like the surprise of what gender they molt into. I'm obviously not a breeder lol... And I love to keep my molts - so I try to visually sex, tho I kno its not100%



--J.Haas


----------



## catfishrod69

Iridopelma sp. Recife

They are spiraled!


----------



## sugarsandz

Brachypelma smithi confirmed female


----------



## Casey K

billopelma said:


> A. seemani...
> 
> just to throw a wrench into the machine, unidentified male 'thingy's'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> male ventral (from exuvium)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T that exuvium came from, yes, it has hooks and gloves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female spermathecae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> female ventral (from exuvium)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have dozens more of confirmed sexed ventral pics, just not reduced and photobucketed yet. One of these days...
> 
> Bill


Hey Bill, just a quick suggestion for new users, perhaps you can tell us what those two male "thingy's" are?  I know to look for a flap and its quite obvious these photos clearly suggest such but to some new person those male thingy's may confuse them (they look a "little" like spermathecae).


----------



## Casey K

z32upgrader said:


> For some people, It's the only sure way.  I send my molts off to be professionally sexed (for free)by a man with a microscope.  PM me if you'd like the details.
> Here are some pictures he sent me of my molts:
> View attachment 130612
> 
> View attachment 130613
> 
> View attachment 130614
> 
> 
> P.S. In my post above, #90, I was dead wrong about the chalcodes.  He matured a few months later.


I would say Aphonopelma are some of the toughest species to sex ventrally.  Both the male and the female have those hairs (epiandrous fusillae for males and what appears to be epiandrous fusillae in the female (but impossible).  I've had issues sexing juvie & adult Aphonopelma because of such.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Casey K

MrsHaas said:


> I've heard it's best to sex the molts, prob a stupid question, but doesn't anyone swear to either method?
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


I swear to ventral but only in Brachy's, lol, do I swear 100%.  Females are ummm....well, "blessed", lol.....


----------



## MrsHaas

Casey K said:


> I swear to ventral but only in Brachy's, lol, do I swear 100%.  Females are ummm....well, "blessed", lol.....


Lol, I've seen a few of those... Where it's just like vag of the century!


----------



## Casey K

MrsHaas said:


> Lol, I've seen a few of those... Where it's just like vag of the century!


Right!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HerpBoy45

The p. metallica is confusing to me.  I swear those pics look like there is a flap.


----------



## Vanessa

At what size should I be starting to look?  I have a really good macro lens, which will pick up a lot of detail in a ventral shot, but I think my new one is still too young/small at 1".


----------



## viper69

VanessaS said:


> At what size should I be starting to look?  I have a really good macro lens, which will pick up a lot of detail in a ventral shot, but I think my new one is still too young/small at 1".


Depends on species, some Ts can be easily sexed w/out lens at 1-2". Molt confirmed is the best.


----------



## Vanessa

viper69 said:


> Depends on species, some Ts can be easily sexed w/out lens at 1-2". Molt confirmed is the best.


Is it too soon on this one? Because if it is too soon - I won't bother fiddling with their moult until they are bigger.


----------



## viper69

VanessaS said:


> Is it too soon on this one? Because if it is too soon - I won't bother fiddling with their moult until they are bigger.


What species is it???


----------



## Vanessa

viper69 said:


> What species is it???


Sorry, a G. pulchra.


----------



## Paulhodgkinson

Snipes said:


> I think perhaps the best way to help people learn to sex would be just to show photos of each gender. I will get the ball rolling. This is a female B. smithi.
> molt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the flap on the molt. Its the give-away for females. Absense of some sort of flap indicates a male, but remember to look closely! Some are tricky.
> ventrally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Males, especially more mature males may have a patch of somewhat thick hairs here.
> 2. More of a lip (this is where males deposit sperm). Males sometimes appear to have a "hole".
> 3. *In comparison*, females have a farther distance between the second book lungs.
> 4. Males sometimes appear to have a "half circle" patch. It is absent here. Sorry, its asymetrical.
> The other two things have no significance, i just couldnt help myself :8o


My unsexed b.smithi is on its back moulting right now! Thankyou for putting this post on


----------



## Paulhodgkinson

Paulhodgkinson said:


> My unsexed b.smithi is on its back moulting right now! Thankyou for putting this post on


Am I correct in saying this is a female???? Are the two 'eyes' below the 'mouth' the spermathacae? (Sorry if spelling incorrect)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shampain88

P.Vespertinus male?


----------



## Mloren

Hi!

I am new here and new to "sexing" tarantulas, could someone please help me with this molt from my L. striatipes?
My guess is female but as I said I am new and like to know if I am right.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## z32upgrader

Mloren said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new here and new to "sexing" tarantulas, could someone please help me with this molt from my L. striatipes?
> My guess is female but as I said I am new and like to know if I am right.
> 
> Thanks
> Michael
> View attachment 210886


100% female

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flexzone

Mloren said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new here and new to "sexing" tarantulas, could someone please help me with this molt from my L. striatipes?
> My guess is female but as I said I am new and like to know if I am right.
> 
> Thanks
> Michael
> View attachment 210886


Congrats, That's female alright.


----------



## Mloren

Great, thanks


----------



## Dustynn89

Snipes said:


> I think perhaps the best way to help people learn to sex would be just to show photos of each gender. I will get the ball rolling. This is a female B. smithi.
> molt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the flap on the molt. Its the give-away for females. Absense of some sort of flap indicates a male, but remember to look closely! Some are tricky.
> ventrally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Males, especially more mature males may have a patch of somewhat thick hairs here.
> 2. More of a lip (this is where males deposit sperm). Males sometimes appear to have a "hole".
> 3. *In comparison*, females have a farther distance between the second book lungs.
> 4. Males sometimes appear to have a "half circle" patch. It is absent here. Sorry, its asymetrical.
> The other two things have no significance, i just couldnt help myself :8o


Thanks man! I've always just waited for maturing. This is awesome!


----------



## Vanessa

G. pulchripes female approximately 3.5".





G. pulchripes male approximately 4".

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Haemus

Dummy here sexing via exuvia for the first time and could use some clarification. Here's a shot:


Here's the same shot at 100% zoom:


Despite all the threads and diagrams, I'm still somewhat confused at what I'm looking at lol. Am I correct that the green highlighted area is the spermatheca indicative of a female? Thanks in advance


----------



## z32upgrader

Haemus said:


> Dummy here sexing via exuvia for the first time and could use some clarification. Here's a shot:
> View attachment 220021
> 
> Here's the same shot at 100% zoom:
> View attachment 220023
> 
> Despite all the threads and diagrams, I'm still somewhat confused at what I'm looking at lol. Am I correct that the green highlighted area is the spermatheca indicative of a female? Thanks in advance


Great photos! Yes, that is exactly what you should be looking for.  This is female.  What's the species?


----------



## Haemus

z32upgrader said:


> Great photos! Yes, that is exactly what you should be looking for.  This is female.  What's the species?


Sorry, forgot to mention, Grammostola pulchripes


----------



## OliverWhatever

This is the best quality I can get with a smartphone camera through dusty plastic.
Anyone got any input? I've been trying to get my hands on an exuvium, but most of the time it is too mangled to be useful.


----------



## Moakmeister




----------



## Moakmeister

OliverWhatever said:


> View attachment 227816
> View attachment 227817
> 
> This is the best quality I can get with a smartphone camera through dusty plastic.
> Anyone got any input? I've been trying to get my hands on an exuvium, but most of the time it is too mangled to be useful.


i would guess male because of the dot.


----------



## Clifford DVM

Any opinions on my 2 P. Metallica's.


----------



## foxtrot

it's a 5" M.balfouri.
what do you think guys?
male or female?


----------



## Venom1080

Clifford DVM said:


> Any opinions on my 2 P. Metallica's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229861
> View attachment 229862


Female top male bottom.


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Does anyone have any pics of male and female moots from Pink Salmon Bird Eater? I want to know what I am looking for. Also, I was told by Tarantula Canada that I would be able to determine sex until sling is at least 1.5 inches? Accurate?


----------



## mconnachan

Truff135 said:


> Hooks and palpal bulbs only appear on mature males, meaning when they've had their ultimate molt.  Up until then, pre-ultimate male tarantulas can look just like a juvenile/sub-adult female tarantula.  Some have said that pre-ultimate males look "leggier" than females, but that isn't any sort of guarantee.  Ultimately, the best way to discern pre-ultimate male from female is via exuvium.
> Additionally, I have heard of a couple of species of tarantula where even the mature males do not develop the tibial hooks.  I'm not sure which species these are (or how many exist), but perhaps someone else can enlighten us?
> I have not heard of a single individual tarantula, or even any species, where the female develops anything even close to a hook.  Perhaps some sort of deformity could occur rarely, but even then it would have to be on both legs which would be even more rare.
> Hope this answered your question!


I'm not sure which sp. but there are MM that don't have tibial hooks, also I know not of any female T's that have hooks. I'm sure a qick google would confirm the sp. I'm referring to.


----------



## matypants

Does anyone care to take an educated guess? I'm sorry if the photo is too poor.


----------



## KezyGLA

Recently I was looking through the boards to find photos of spermathecae for reference to help identify a species. This was no easy feat as there is so many threads of a similar topic. 

I thought I would start this thread to make it easier to access photos of spermathecae all different species in the one place. I think having a thread dedicated to images of spermathecae will be beneficial to members. Hopefully they will be able to find what they need by having a quick flick through the thread. 

Could members with clear images of developed or near developed spermathecae can share their images here with the species captioned to get the ball rolling. 

I will post a few to start-

_Monocentropus lambertoni _



_Chaetopelma olivaceum _



_Brachypelma schroederi _



_Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Ho Chi Minh'_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## Flexzone

_*Nhandu chromatus*_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Those are very clear shots.


----------



## KezyGLA

@viper69 @Austin S. do you have any??


----------



## Austin S.

KezyGLA said:


> @viper69 @Austin S. do you have any??


Luckily I saved above 1,000 molts of various species, just for this 

LOL.

I'll be receiving some molts in the mail to sex in a few days too.
Expect a LOT of pictures.
This is actually a really good idea. Just bustin your .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK

Adult Spermatheca



__ EulersK
__ Jul 9, 2017
__ 8



						Spermatheca from a few select adult females in my collection. Very interesting to see the...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA

Yeah, if you can get any close up images that would be awesome. To be honest, I wouldnt mind drawings as long as species depicted. But photos are the best for reference


----------



## viper69

KezyGLA said:


> @viper69 @Austin S. do you have any??


Sorry mate, but the Orni certainly appears what could be female though, IF similar to other species.


----------



## KezyGLA

_Avicularia purpurea 



Brachypelma baumgarteni 



Brachypelma boehmei 



Caribena versicolor 



Dolichothele diamantinensis 



Grammostola pulchripes 



Lasiodorides striatus 



Lampropelma nigerrimum 



Phormictopus sp. 'Dominican purple'



Poecilotheria miranda 

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA

_Thrixopelma cyaneolum 

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Venom1080

Are those clear enough?


----------



## KezyGLA

Venom1080 said:


> Are those clear enough?


Yeah they are. Good examples too


----------



## Venom1080

KezyGLA said:


> Yeah they are. Good examples too


Good to hear. I'm not sure if it's legal to post pictures of all 11 pages of them.


----------



## Flexzone

_*A. geniculata 




*_

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

Venom1080 said:


> Good to hear. I'm not sure if it's legal to post pictures of all 11 pages of them.


Legal or not, it is a violation of this site's rules to post pictures that do not belong to you.  This includes scans, screenshots, pictures of, or any other means of reproducing works that you did not create yourself or have permission from the copyright owner to reproduce.  For this thread, please post pictures that you took yourself or clearly state you have permission from the creator or copyright owner to reproduce if you didn't take the picture.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KezyGLA

_Xenesthis intermedia 
	

		
			
		

		
	


_


----------



## Vanessa

I do the same thing - check everywhere on the internet before posting and asking for feedback. And, while I often don't have a problem finding mature female spermathecae, there is a real shortage of immature female examples. Many people are checking for sex far before they are mature and there are very few resources.
That is why I have been making an effort to post my immature females in the gallery when I can. A lot of those photos are around the 3" mark, or less when possible, and that is when a lot of people start searching for examples that they can compare to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenevanica

*Heteroscodra maculata*



Hope this is clear enough, it's the best one I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley

Immature (prob around 5.5" relaxed legspan) Pamphobeteus sp. "Santo Domingo Goliath" -- my guess is it will be fully developed within the next 3 molts.


----------



## KezyGLA

_Haplocosmia himalayana

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

I need to stop throwing my molts away. :/

_Megaphobema mesomelas_


_Cyriopagopus hainanum_


_Chromotopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB)_


_Aphonopelma moderatum_


Delete this is you want, but I thought it was pretty neat, and has helped a lot of members out in the past.
How to ventrally determine male from female in _Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus_ (Male left / female right)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

How big was the male on the left ?@Austin S.


----------



## Austin S.

KezyGLA said:


> How big was the male on the left ?@Austin S.


Both were 2.5-2.75" leg span.


----------



## KezyGLA

Austin S. said:


> Both were 2.5-2.75" leg span.


Thanks mate. Just wondering when that fussilae spot starts to show. Its pretty obvious. Thanks for sharing man


----------



## KezyGLA

_Megaphobema mesomelas

_


----------



## Lil Paws

He's a boy, right? I can't find a flap/pocket between the upper book lungs, but this is the first time I've really tried to sex a molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bumba

Snipes said:


> I think perhaps the best way to help people learn to sex would be just to show photos of each gender. I will get the ball rolling. This is a female B. smithi.
> molt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the flap on the molt. Its the give-away for females. Absense of some sort of flap indicates a male, but remember to look closely! Some are tricky.
> ventrally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Males, especially more mature males may have a patch of somewhat thick hairs here.
> 2. More of a lip (this is where males deposit sperm). Males sometimes appear to have a "hole".
> 3. *In comparison*, females have a farther distance between the second book lungs.
> 4. Males sometimes appear to have a "half circle" patch. It is absent here. Sorry, its asymetrical.
> The other two things have no significance, i just couldnt help myself :8o


Thanks. That helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

Sericopelma sp. boquete


----------



## Minty

Brilliant thread, thanks.


----------



## HugsTaco

Bumba said:


> Thanks. That helps.


Agreed!


----------



## HugsTaco

foxtrot said:


> it's a 5" M.balfouri.
> what do you think guys?
> male or female?
> View attachment 231694
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231695


I've never tried holding my T's this way, do you find it to be effective?


----------



## Darktiger432

HugsTaco said:


> I've never tried holding my T's this way, do you find it to be effective?


Do not hold an old world like this. That guy has guts. 



Charlottesweb17 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of male and female moots from Pink Salmon Bird Eater? I want to know what I am looking for. Also, I was told by Tarantula Canada that I would be able to determine sex until sling is at least 1.5 inches? Accurate?


well I was going take pic of the molt of mi lasi fir you. But her was so shriveled even with water I tore it. No it's not accurate. You just need a microscope or a good camera to get close up in between the book lung.


----------



## ianhunt

Can you guys help me sex my g.rosea? this is the best shot i can get from my phone, the molt is more than a day old and i think i overstretched it.thanks in advance!


----------



## Ungoliant

ianhunt said:


> Can you guys help me sex my g.rosea? this is the best shot i can get from my phone, the molt is more than a day old and i think i overstretched it.thanks in advance!


Requests to identify (or confirm) a tarantula's sex must be posted to the appropriate gallery. Please see this thread for instructions: How to Request Species or Sex Identification.


----------

